# Enki Bilal, Moebius



## daeman (Jan 29, 2014)

...
Επειδή ορισμένοι πηγαίνουν με χίλια και ορισμένα ποστ φέρνουν χαμόγελο στα χείλια, επειδή τα χίλια δυο καλούδια που μας προσφέρει τακτικά και γενναιόδωρα ο Εαρίωνας τρίτωσαν πια (κι εύχομαι εις ανώτερα!), επειδή ανάμεσα σε αυτά τα τρις χίλια δυο καλούδια, μερικά αφορούν εξαιρετικά κόμικς και τους απίθανους σχεδιαστές τους (Μπιλάλ, Πρατ, Μανάρα, κ.ά.) κι επειδή η χάρη θέλει αντίχαρη και το καλό γλεγούδια,

κερασμαθιά του Εάριου ήφερα δυο καλούδια
απού μας τριτοχίλιασε και πρέπουν του τραγούδια:


Πρώτα ο Ενκί Μπιλάλ επί το έργο, στο άντρο του:





Δεύτερο στη σειρά, ένα άλλο έργο του Μπιλάλ, κινηματογραφικό, η ταινία *Immortel (ad vitam)* [_Immortal_] του 2004, βασισμένη στη _Γιορτή των Αθανάτων _και στη_ Γυναίκα-Παγίδα,_ με αιθέρια μουσική των Ισλανδών Sigur Rós:





Στη συνέχεια, μια αναδρομή στο παρελθόν με άλλες αγάπες του τιμώμενου τρισχιλιάσαντα, ένα απόσπασμα από τη γαλλική τηλεοπτική εκπομπή "Tac au Tac", η οποία το Μάιο του 1972 φιλοξένησε τον Ζαν Ζιρό (ή Moebius ή Gir) και τον Ούγκο Πρατ και τους ζήτησε να σχεδιάσουν μια ιστορία με τρία μόνο καρέ, ο ένας με τον Μπλούμπερι και ο άλλος με τον Κόρτο Μαλτέζε, βασισμένη σε ηχοποίητα, γραπτά επιφωνήματα που σκαρφίστηκαν ο Jean Claude Forest και ο Joseph Gillain (ή Jijé). 
Οι δυο μεγάλοι επί το έργο:






Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να δουν κι άλλα καταπληκτικά αποσπάσματα της εκπομπής Tac au Tac και με άλλους εξαιρετικούς σχεδιαστές, μπορούν να κάνουν αναζήτηση με τον τίτλο της στο γιουτιούμπ ή στο ina.fr. Δεν θα απογοητευτούν.

Και τέλος, επειδή πρέπουν του και τραγούδια (κι έχει μια προτίμηση στα έπη), η _Ραψωδία του Αρζάκ_ από τον Moebius:










http://gatesthecomic.com/2012/01/26/moebius-arzak-rhapsody-animated-serieswatch/

ARZAK is a lone traveler. Perched on his faithful anti-gravity Pterodactyl («where nothing too serious can happen to him»), he flies at random over parallel worlds, exploring fantastic universes peopled by strange creatures, and landing in the most unexpected and unlikely places. His adventures are unforeseen deviations on his journey. They lead him to strange meetings and experiences, sometimes dangerous but always exciting, somewhere on the frontier between dream and a reality that exists on the far side of real. MŒBIUS makes us discover an «elsewhere» he is the only one to know about; an other dimension, dreamlike and mysterious. He reminds us that if we want to see clearly a thing, we have to get in touch with its contrary. Through the shadow, we go to the light; and the closer we go to the light, the more we learn about our own shadows…
https://www.tvfrance-intl.com/en/pr...e/20644_arzak-rhapsody/video_player/1805.html


----------



## Earion (Jan 29, 2014)

Δαεμάγε! :clap:

Έχω βυθιστεί στη μαγεία και δε θέλω να βγω ...


----------

